# Striking in the Filipino MA?



## speakman (Oct 28, 2004)

Ive heard that Escrima and Kali do actually have some serious striking in their form, not just stick or knife. I have found someone locally that will teach private, and the more I hear about the Filipino arts, the more I am interested...


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi Speakman,

Welcome to MartialTalk!!!

Please check out this thread: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11067. It contains a list of technical discussions, some of which cover striking.

Take care,

Palusut
MT Moderator


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 28, 2004)

speakman said:
			
		

> Ive heard that Escrima and Kali do actually have some serious striking in their form, not just stick or knife.



Yes.  The translation from weapon to empty hand is common in FMA.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 28, 2004)

You can also try reading this recent Thread


----------



## ace (Oct 28, 2004)

speakman said:
			
		

> Ive heard that Escrima and Kali do actually have some serious striking in their form, not just stick or knife. I have found someone locally that will teach private, and the more I hear about the Filipino arts, the more I am interested...



Which FMA Will U be taking???


----------



## GAB (Oct 28, 2004)

speakman said:
			
		

> Ive heard that Escrima and Kali do actually have some serious striking in their form, not just stick or knife. I have found someone locally that will teach private, and the more I hear about the Filipino arts, the more I am interested...


Hi, I would go with the person and find out, it is really a good fighting style, sticks or not. I would want both though. I recommend it whole heartally...

Regards, Gary


----------



## speakman (Oct 30, 2004)

ace said:
			
		

> Which FMA Will U be taking???


THanks guys.

Ace, it seems there is a gentleman near me that teaches Kali and JKD. Ive heard alot about a JKD regimine that takes alot of Filipino moves, but come to find out, he is qualified to teach Kali as well as JKD seperatly...


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 30, 2004)

Sounds like an Inosanto blend.


----------



## speakman (Oct 30, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Sounds like an Inosanto blend.


If I am not mistaken, the man is certified by Inosanto....


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 30, 2004)

speakman said:
			
		

> I have found someone locally that will teach private, and the more I hear about the Filipino arts, the more I am interested...





> If I am not mistaken, the man is certified by Inosanto....


 Sounds to me like a great opportunity.


----------



## ace (Nov 1, 2004)

Who is the Instructor?????

It does sound realy Good.
Good Luck to Uuuuu The Experince of FMA
is 1 to walk proud with.


----------

